# K-24 with aerial ektar f2.5 eastman kodak - Helping my dad with gathering info.



## JHStil (May 12, 2021)

Hi there,
I am helping my 89 year old dad to gather info about an item he has, a (1944) K-24 camera on 24volts with the aero ektar f2.5 eastman kodak optics,
I hope to find out if i can post this as a question with all the foto’s. To find out if all the components are there and i would like to know if i could sell it somewhere.


----------



## fubar57 (May 12, 2021)

Do you have this....http://dodgem37.com/documents/K-24/K-24 Reconnaissance Camera ManualReinemann.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 12, 2021)

.....more from the same site....K-24 Aerial Camera - Dodge M37 and Military Radios

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## JHStil (May 12, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Do you have this....http://dodgem37.com/documents/K-24/K-24 Reconnaissance Camera ManualReinemann.pdf


Thanks this helps with our first step- to list what we have


----------

